#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  PETRONAS Technical Standards (PTS)

## mhenna

Please upload these technical standards from Petronas !

See More: PETRONAS Technical Standards (PTS)

----------


## DORIO

Index to PTS**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]#

PETRONAS Drawing Office Standard**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Design of Fixed Offshore Structures

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pressure Vessel

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Dorio !

----------


## thaihy

PTS is a pure copy of SHELL DEP and added some more documents to make it different, they event keep identical numbering system of SHELL and now you had DEP 33 while the latest PTS is 14 which was produced couple of years ago. why do you need it?

----------


## polaris44

If you just want to use as general reference, better use DEP. If you do Petronas job official work, better ask them officially for a copy.

----------


## R_RAZI

PETRONAS  Standardadd. add. is this please download from
4share is very diff. in iran
please upload itfile,or rapidshare,madiafire..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhenna

thank you very much for all contributors

----------


## R_RAZI

Every body is downloaded this standards please upload in mediafire or rapidshared or  itfile
4share is unavailable in my country.

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## Vikman

this standard is similar with Shell DEP

----------


## mirro

can you plz add in t*0*rent??

----------


## saraswatapalit

Please download the electrical part. Follwoing things are required on immediate basis:-
1. Equipment specification like transformer, DG , HT Panel, LT Panel, Cable, Busduct, junction box,Lighting transformer, flameproof motor,panel and junction box etc
2. process specification like cabling, earthing, lighting protection, Relay coordination
3. Data sheets and design calculations

Please help. Sincere thanks in advance.

best regard
Saraswata

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

See More: PETRONAS Technical Standards (PTS)

----------


## saraswatapalit

waiting for your response..please help..

----------


## aprk_paul

Please can any one upload PTS 10.05.10.30

----------


## Prova

Can anyone upload PTS 30.10.60.18 - I need to read paragraph 6.4 (Ferrite Number Assessment Topic).

Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here you go...

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Please can any one upload PTS 10.05.10.30



Late but here it is if you still need it

----------


## kcng0330

Can any body upload PTS 33.64.10.10 ?

----------


## usyd12a

Pls find it attached




> Can any body upload PTS 33.64.10.10 ?

----------


## Bakhtiar

Dear All,

I need assistance to comply with latest PETRONAS Technical Standard (PTS) and Safety requirement in performing the WORKS i.e. PTS 18.56.03 Unmanned Aircraft System Safety "Very Urgent".

Thank You.

----------


## koti121

can anybody upload the standards please?

----------


## jo_ann_csk

Appreciate if anyone can share the latest copy of PTS 18.52.09 Scaffolding Safety. Many thanks in advance!

----------


## PrysmianMan

Do anyone have the latest 2021 version for 33.64.10.10?

----------


## normalboyy

Do anyone have the latest 2021 version for PTS?

See More: PETRONAS Technical Standards (PTS)

----------

